# Check engine lights



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

i bought a 2nd hand 2004 xtrail 250x 2weeks ago...

at first, the engine hesitates and stalls.. this happened for like 20 times in its 2weeks...

then 3days ago, the check engine light doesnt turn off while the engine is running... i diagnosed it already and there are three codes that flashes:

0335 - crank shaft position sensor
0113 - intake air temp circuit high input
0340 - camshaft position sensor

what i dont know, is the intake air temp circuit high input... where can i find that on my engine?

where is the location of the crankshaft position sensor?

should i replaced all the sensors? or just clean it first?

pls help... thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If you do a search in this forum you will find information about the crank and cam sensors, there is no point in cleaning them, once they generate a fault they must be replaced. The intake air temp might be related to a dirty MAF sensor and this can be cleaned.


----------



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the reply aussietrail...

just got home from nissan shop, they only replaced the crankshaft sensor.. 

problem solved...


----------



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

when i woke up this morning, i thought of cleaning my X... i started the engine to heat up...

unfortunately, it doesnt start...

i diagnosed it again and the same problem occured except for the crankshaft sensor which i replaced yesterday 

maybe i should replace the camshaft sensor also...


----------



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

i've already installed a brandnew sensors for my camshaft and crankshaft...

my problem now is:

how will i remove the check engine light without going to nissan shop???


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jnw said:


> i've already installed a brandnew sensors for my camshaft and crankshaft...
> 
> my problem now is:
> 
> how will i remove the check engine light without going to nissan shop???


If the sensors fixed the problem, the light will go off on its own after a few drive cycles.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

they should have reset your ecm to get rid of the light


----------



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

Faja said:


> If the sensors fixed the problem, the light will go off on its own after a few drive cycles.


is this true?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jnw said:


> is this true?


Yes, but if the light is still on say after a few days of driving then the problem still exists.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The ECU needs to be re-set for the check engine light to go away. You can re-set the ECU yourself without going to Nissan. Check the Australian Forum for the DIY Guide about this.


----------



## jnw (Mar 7, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> The ECU needs to be re-set for the check engine light to go away. You can re-set the ECU yourself without going to Nissan. Check the Australian Forum for the DIY Guide about this.




done!!! thanks


----------

